# CALLING



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I have never called coyotes before and have recently purchased a Zepps 1080, but never recieved a response from one coyote while hunting yesterday. I know their a plenty of coyotes in the area I was hunting since we manage to bag 4 or 5 every year while deer hunting and I hit at least 10 or more different spots yesterday all of which I have seen coyote around throughout the years. Should one be using a different call this time of the year?

I played the wind right in my favor and the vehical was parked in a good location for most of my set ups. Also I hunt with four of the area farmers and they have seen nobody out there calling this year.

I believe I am calling the 1080 right according to the DVD that came with it. I was calling for about 30 seconds straight and then pause for 2 minutes and start calling for another 30 seconds. In each spot I waited usally 5-10 minutes for a response.

I love calling in geese and mallards it sure would be a real treat to see a coyote come in on the run. Just another addiction waiting to happen!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

First of all I guess I am not sure what the call is you are using. Is this a Howler or a Distress type of Predator Call?

At any rate I think you left way to quickly. I used to get impatient and move after 10 to 15 minutes also, and on a couple occasions I would see Coyotes after I had moved to get up and leave. They were coming in, just had not got there yet. Now I try to sit at least 30 minutes at each stand I make, and most of the time I try to wait 40 minutes.

The cover, terrain and weather conditions all have an effect on how quickly (or slowly) the Wiley Old Coyote will come in.

Larry

PS, calling has been hit and miss around here this year also, but now that breeding season is upon us I am hoping things will get better.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

What are you using the 10-80 as a howler, cottontail, jack rabbit ?
If you just want coyotes give a few lonley female calls , this time of year i pretty much just howl unless i'm in fox country, they are mating this time of year so they're pretty quick to respond to a single howl if they are still by themselves.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I have been using the call as a distress type call. I will try the lonely howl call next time out. Also how often should one howl with their call when setup?


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I howl to start my setup, if no anser i'll howl again 10 seconds after the first, then i won't howl until i see a ote hangin up i give him a challenge howl or if they are runnin at me i'll howl it only makes them run faster, they think another yote it gonna get they're meal. I would start your set with a howl, then if no anser or nothing shows up within 3-5 minitues i would go with the tip of the call with the longer reed. Just bit down and it makes a great sound. If you're hunting alot of places we just call for 15 min at a time, and leave. But if you only have a few places to hunt call for 30 min. After you are done calling just wait 2 minitues before leaving , cause alot of yotes will come after you call these i've found aren't really hungry they are curious.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i agree...its best to give them 30 to 35 minutes before leaving an area. i speak from experience. coyotes have an extremely good sense of hearing and sometimes they're coming from a damn long ways away. if they aren't coming on a dead run it might take them a while to get there. even if they aren't very far away...it might take some convincing to get them up and moving. me and a buddy left an area one time after about 20 minutes...about half way to the pickup we spotted a double running in, but at the same time they spotted us and whipped a 180 and they were both gone.

kase


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Motion seconded, I have shot or shot at more yote then i like to admit walking to my next spot that were coming in. On one set me and my partner worked on yote for 10 to 15 min from the time we saw her, and we didn't see her until 20 min of calling. you need to be able to switch sounds while your out there to get those yotes that like to hang up, and leave alot of open area down wind.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Should you howl at certian times of the day, or does'nt that matter? Do you howl, then wait 5 min. and then do your rabbit distress call?


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

papapete, i also open all my setups by howling, i just howl a few times and see if i get a response, if i get nothin, i start with my other calls. i also howl before i leave, often if theres one held up or in some cover....he'll step out to see where the other dog is at.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

You have to be careful though, when howling, you can start you howls out but when howling end it on the high pitched howl that means your inviting other coyotes in, but when its mating season you might wanna howl and put a little bark at the end and that means you are challenging the other coyote. Just a little tip


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I myself will stick to not threatning howls or invitation howls unless i get a challenger and then i will challenge right back.
just my two cents.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How about using howling as a locator? What is the best way to go about that? Both on a day when you are hunting and on a day when you are not hunting?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How about using howling as a locator? What is the best way to go about that? Both on a day when you are hunting and on a day when you are not hunting?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I do a lot of locating in the summer and spring to check where the high densitites are but have gotten away from it during my hunting times just because i have met too many coyotes half way to my stand that i located from the road and where already coming. I like the stealthy approach when hunting. If i do my homework in the summer i know where the coyotes are.


----------



## CoyoteKiller80 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey all you coyote hunters out there,
I am Nate Wooten from a small town in the middle of Washington called East Wenatchee, I am only 18 years old but if there is one thing I know, it is coyote hunting because I have been doing it since I could follow my dad in the deep snow.
I am guessing that Washington is totally different than anywhere else. You guys are leaving after 30 minutes and 45 minutes, no way, you have to sit there for about an hour on those really cold days, and then you might have to sit for an hour and a half. You never know. any coyote within ear-shot of that rabbit dying is going to come. You just have to wait them out. As far as I am concerned, if you want to locate coyotes, do not use a howler unless you absolutely know for a fact that you sound like a real coyote and not a dying "thing". Spend a little money on your hunting supplies and buy a siren, you can find them most anywhere. They work soooo much better on those cold mornings. I hope that some of this sinks in and you all have happy hunting, I am going coyote hunting in the morning and saturday morning so, wish me luck. :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That would be really cutting your odds down staying that long i have stayed that long on a pack of coyotes that was hung up but that was because i could see them standing out there and then finally two of them came after an hour and a half! I have a siren that i will be attaching to my truck bed.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

If you wait that long i think there is a better chance of one walking into ear shot then being there all along. Try sneeking in closes to your spots. I well agree a siren does work, but i pefer stealth and homework during the summer and years of experince to tell me where them dogs are held up. No offense but in calling tournament around nodak you wouldn't stand a chance. The more sets you can make the better your odds of getting more dogs and winning.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Labsroc01 I sent you a pm!


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Labsroc01 said:


> I have been using the call as a distress type call. I will try the lonely howl call next time out. Also how often should one howl with their call when setup?


First of all, I howl all year round. I have found that if you give a greeting howl and then go silent you have a pretty good chance of getting somthing in. You have to keep old wiley thinking. He heard you the first time so he knows there company around. His old gears will be turning and wondering about what he heard. Just do nothing, for about 10 to 15 minutes. Then throw a hurt pup into the situation, and that's all it will take. He will be in your lap. I have done that many, many times over the years. I really like going out and just taking my time. I may sit over an hr. at one stand and just throw in a yip once in awhile. You will be surprised how many times a coyote will show up. I wouldn't recommend this if you are in a contest but it is a rewarding experience when you fool ole wiley coyote.


----------

